
Ferroelectric RAM - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferroelectric_RAM
======
camtarn
Basically a hybrid of DRAM and core memory! I never knew this existed until I
noticed it used as the non-volatile program memory for an industrial
controller.

